# what kind of nuts are these



## 53fiddleback (Sep 25, 2011)

hey guy's, the squirrel's have had a good time with my lawn up here in the north east. and i've enjoyed eating them (squirrels) eaqually as well. tell me if you can what type of nuts are these that they love so damn much. thanksView attachment 200532


----------



## crowbuster (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks like mockernut or pignut hickory. Pretty bitter round here, we prefer the nuts from the many shagbarks for pies and ice cream topping.


----------



## 53fiddleback (Sep 25, 2011)

thank you for your reply, have a nice day.


----------



## Rex Maddky (Oct 6, 2011)

*What kind of nuts?*

They look like Pignut Hickory to me - we have one just outside of my porch.


----------

